# Phase One Launches No Frills 100mp Medium Format Back



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2016)

```
<em>Announcing the IQ 100MP Digital Back and New Wide-angle & Fast Telephoto Blue Ring Lenses</em></p>
<p><strong>COPENHAGEN, September 20, 2016</strong> – Phase One, the world’s leader in medium format digital photography solutions, maintains a singular focus on enabling unmatched image quality. Today the company is announcing more flexible camera options to meet the requirements of the world’s most demanding photographers.</p>
<p>As the creator and provider of the industry’s first 100-megapixel medium format camera system, the XF IQ3 100MP, Phase One today introduces a new IQ1 family member: the IQ1 100MP Digital Back. With mounting options for XF and H cameras, and accommodating a range of technical systems, the IQ1 100MP Digital Back is uniquely suited for workflow flexibility and adept performance in any photographic application.</p>
<p>“Phase One is dedicated to providing working professionals with the tools that best serve their specific photographic needs,” said Lau Nørgaard, Vice President, Phase One Research and Development. “Working with an integrated and modular camera system allows photographers to embrace a single component, such as the powerful new IQ1 100MP Digital Back, in order to achieve their creative visions.”</p>
<p>In addition, Phase One is adding two new Schneider Kreuznach Blue Ring lenses, strengthening both ends of the optical spectrum from telephoto to wide-angle. The 150mm f/2.8 IF is the fastest Blue Ring telephoto lens, and the 45mm f/3.5 enhances the Blue Ring wide-angle lens options.</p>
<p><strong>Phase One Freedom of Choice</strong>

Dedicated to its diverse professional photographic community, Phase One is introducing the free choice of any Blue Ring prime lens to be included in the kit (instead of the previously standard 80mm lens) when purchasing an XF IQ3 Camera System. This freedom of choice will help to ensure that the system is tailored from the start to the optical performance that best fits the customer’s needs without any additional cost.</p>
<p><strong>New IQ1 100MP Digital Back</strong>

Phase One’s engineering team designs for uncompromising standards, relentless in perfecting image quality. The IQ1 100MP Digital Back is designed to exploit the power of the industry’s most advanced image sensor design. As a flexible component to be used in a variety of photographic applications, this digital back brings with it:</p>
<ul>
<li>101 Megapixel Resolution – full frame 645 medium format images with a native size of 11608 x 8708 pixels;</li>
<li>ISO 50-12800 with CMOS sensor technology – ISO flexibility and performance alongside video-quality LiveView, for any camera system;</li>
<li>16 Bit Color Depth – true 16-bit RAW file capture;</li>
<li>15 Stop Dynamic Range – exposure control and flexibility capturing extreme shadow and highlight detail.</li>
</ul>
<p>Read more about the IQ1 100MP Digital Back at: <a href="https://www.phaseone.com/IQ1-100MP" target="article-6134432387">https://www.phaseone.com/IQ1-100MP</a></p>
<p><strong>Two New Schneider Kreuznach Blue Ring Lenses</strong>

Phase One continues to diversify its already extensive, high-quality Blue Ring lens portfolio. The introduction of two new Blue Ring lenses ensures a complete lens range in both wide-angle optics and telephoto lens speed. Blue Ring lenses are manufactured to Phase One’s highest standard of optical quality, capable of performing well beyond 101-megapixel resolution.</p>
<p>* New Schneider Kreuznach 150mm LS f/2.8 IF; the fastest Blue Ring telephoto lens with extremely shallow depth of field which is perfect for portrait as well as landscape applications.</p>
<p>* New Schneider Kreuznach 45mm LS f/3.5; providing edge-to-edge sharpness in a nearly distortion free wide-angle design, making it ideal for landscape photography as well as interior and architecture applications.</p>
<p>Read more about the new Blue Ring lenses at: <a href="https://www.phaseone.com/45-150mm-BlueRing" target="article-6134432387">https://www.phaseone.com/45-150mm-BlueRing</a></p>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing </strong>

The IQ1 100MP Digital Back is shipping this month and will be available through Phase One Partners: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners">www.phaseone.com/partners</a></p>
<ul>
<li>IQ1 100MP Digital Back (XF or H mount) – 26.990 EUR / 32,990 USD</li>
</ul>
<p>New Schneider Kreuznach Blue Ring lenses are available now through Phase One Partners: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/partners">www.phaseone.com/partners</a></p>
<ul>
<li>Schneider Kreuznach 150mm LS f/2.8 IF – 5.990 EUR / 6,990 USD</li>
<li>Schneider Kreuznach 45mm LS f/3.5– 5.290 EUR / 5,990 USD</li>
</ul>
<p>All Phase One IQ3 Camera Systems are available now with a choice of one Schneider Kreuznach Blue Ring prime lens valued up to 5.990 EUR / 6,990 USD</p>
<p>For more details, please go to: <a href="http://www.phaseone.com/" target="article-6134432387">www.phaseone.com</a> or book a demo on:<a href="http://www.phaseone.com/demo" target="article-6134432387">www.phaseone.com/demo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

